# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Apple Mac OS Greek .bin files πως τα μετατρεπω ;

## thelos257

Καλημερα εχω καποια αρχεια στον υπολογιστη μου που τα κατεβασα για να  δοκιμασω τις διαφορες παλιες εκδοσεις των Mac OS X στα ελληνικα φυσικα  στην γλωσσα μας.
	Τα αρχεια αυτα γινανε απο δισκεττα 3.5 σε .bin file οπου δεν μπορω να  τα μετατρεψω σε .ing ή .img file για να μπορεσω να τα τρεξω στο Mini  vMac ή στο
	Καποια αλλα ειναι σε .images.
	Τι πρεπει να κανω ; Καμια βοηθεια καποιος που να γνωριζει ;
	Εδω σας δειχνω πως ειναι οι φακελοι τους με τα ονοματα 

	Και εδω πιο κατω πως ειναι τα αρχεια και οι προεκτασεις τους:

----------

